# The Stang C&C welcome



## KAikens318 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## TylerF (Mar 26, 2010)

try moving to a spot where the back ground isn't so busy. and possibly moving in front of the car a tad. what are you using to edit?

edit-this is a hdr?


----------



## Provo (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree that location chosen for this shot is not working at all it's very distracting and takes away from viewing our main subject "Le Car" 

Also this image does not appear to be tonemapped in anyway shape at all looks like a standard image with no processing involved.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 26, 2010)

What I think: This picture sucks
Why: Becuase its Boring
How: Becuase you shot it in your driveway with a dumb angle


Id be surprised if you did anymore then open your front door, take the shot, come inside and put it on here. Sorry but good pictures dont come that easily.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 26, 2010)

a new location would be a good idea, somewhere where there's alot of open sky so you don't have reflections of the surrounding things on the the car.

and try to avoid the HDR, it really cheapens it.


----------



## KAikens318 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes this was an HDR, yes it was tone mapped and played around with. It's my dad's car, not mine, I didn't get to take it somewhere fancy with a good background. No I didn't just step out my front door and take the photo. I tried many different angles and exposures. Oh well. Guess I suck like someone said above.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 26, 2010)

Epic fail with deleting the picture, makes you look like a kid who cant take honest critique. I didnt say you suck, I said the picture you take sucked. Your never gonna get better if you dont wanna learn.

Or you could just keep deleting photos when someone tells you its not good.


----------



## reznap (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I was disappointed to open this and not see my favorite make and model of car.

Don't get upset Aikens, it's an internet message board after all...


----------



## KAikens318 (Mar 27, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Epic fail with deleting the picture, makes you look like a kid who cant take honest critique. I didnt say you suck, I said the picture you take sucked. Your never gonna get better if you dont wanna learn.
> 
> Or you could just keep deleting photos when someone tells you its not good.




I welcome constructive criticism, such as telling me how to improve, not to have people like you come in on their high horses and say flat out that the picture sucks and not give the least idea on how to improve. You are a very rude person, this forum is to help people, not tell them their photos suck. Here you go, here is the picture. Go ahead, tell me it sucks again. Or you could just be helpful and say nicely how to improve it instead.


----------



## iamcombat (Mar 27, 2010)

Your DOF is too shallow...the entire car should be in focus and it's not.  I think the HDR effect isn't very noticeable in this picture because of the dark colors.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 27, 2010)

The lines of a car should be nice and clean. The reflection of the tree branches on the hood really looks quite messy. If you relocate the car again look at the reflections. As for JimmyO, with manners like that I would think you are just talking to yourself.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 27, 2010)

Like all most everyone else said try a different location. The tree reflection does take away from the image. Also there is a piece of paper on the drive way.


----------



## Provo (Mar 27, 2010)

I was waiting for someone to say it's subtle  HDR


----------



## Bynx (Mar 27, 2010)

How about just changing the background.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 27, 2010)

Bynx said:


> How about just changing the background.



Good attempt, but.. the horrible glare and reflection on the hood of the tree.. makes it a dead give away it was pasted into a background. 

There are no trees on the beach... so..reflection has gotta go! lol

But i agree with placing it on a different background... 

Far to many distractions, glares, reflections...etc. 
Retake the shot somewhere you wont have distracting reflections, then get a new background.


----------



## KAikens318 (Mar 27, 2010)

Bynx said:


> How about just changing the background.




I like it! What program did you use to do that? Like I said, it's my dad's car so I am not allowed to take it anywhere fancy  No one gets to touch his baby. Haha.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 28, 2010)

It's just done in Photoshop. Any program that allows you to close crop an object will do the trick. If you wanted to spend some more time the hood could be cleaned up so the tree reflection would be deleted. I also used Shadow/Highlight to see the edges of the car better for cropping. I forgot to darken it back to match the scenery.


----------



## reznap (Mar 28, 2010)

Provo said:


> I was waiting for someone to say it's subtle  HDR



Oh crap I think I've said that once or twice too...

I'll add that to the list of terms not to use.



Sw1tchFX said:


> and try to avoid the HDR, it really cheapens it.



So says the guy in the HDR section of the forums.. :er:

C&C-wise?

(even though you couldn't help it) Location, location, location.  The tree on the hood is pretty distracting.

The person in the background is ghosted from the multiple exposures.

I like the angle and the time of day is good.  Maybe use a polarizing filter to cut down on the reflections next time.  If you don't already have one look into the circular multi-layered ones.  They're sweet, you can see reflections change and disappear as you rotate it while looking through the viewfinder... like magic.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 30, 2010)

^^i didn't even notice that we had an HDR section!

sorry.


----------

